# where is your golden(s) when you are going away?



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you are going away for business, say like 2 weeks, what do you do with your golden and how do they react to the situation?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We have a house sitter


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My Mom has in the past watched Cheyenne & Dakota but since we got Savannah I haven't been anywhere I couldn't take the dogs. I have also had a house sitter in the past and that is probably the way I will go in the future. I don't think my Mom can handle my 3 dogs and her little terrier mix. I also have a friend from my obedience club who owns a kennel and if need be I would leave them with her. I'm not big on letting them stay at a kennel but with her I know they are getting very well taken care of and she also lets them out several times a day and plays with them.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We've never left Caleb in the 4 months that he's been with us. We always take him when we travel. But I know that eventually we'll have to leave him. DH and I were discussing this just the other day. We decided that we would probably board him unless we could find someone that we trust to take him. But I'm pretty protective of my pup, and none of our closest friends and family have dogs or give them the level of care that we do with Caleb. So most likely we'll board him when the time comes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have two grown children, one of which still lives at home. Both will care for my two, but we do not go away much at all. If we do, it hasn't been for more than a day or two.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Havent left them for any length of time? When we take a vacation they are with us in the keys or going to Iowa. But lately we havent gone anywhere.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If both wifey & I go then we have someone 24/7 with them at our house.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

At home, and with family members. We've always had at least one teenager, young adult to take care of them. Only one duaghter left in town, and she comes to stay if we go even for half day. They only get left alone for a few hours at most. We arrange trips around everyone's schedules as much as possible.

At the present I'm generally home since Campbell is not really safe to leave alone.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

they go to "camp" aka their grandparents house, 7 acres, 3 doggie friends, and lots of love ... sometimes I think they are sad to come home haha (they are going there Thurs-Sun we are off to a wedding in IA)

When we have a foster that we aren't sure about yet, one of our friends comes and stays at the house to take care of them


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We board at our vet; nothing fancy but we feel this is safe for them. Flem has been boarded 3 times in 4 years (2 long ones that were planned and 1 short emergeny unplanned one). Her only noticeable reactions are a very boisterous reunion in the waiting area and perhaps a bit more clinginess in the couple of days after we are back.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

We haven't had a trip since we got the puppers...but my mom and dad would watch them...the dogs love to go to their house...Holly is totally in love with my dad, he always jokes that she likes him better than us..LOL When I take them there they run around their fenced yard and just crash on the floor or couch like they are at home....nothing like nana & papa's house..LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't do the poll because I don't leave my dogs.


If I had to for some reason (?) Can't think of one though, anyway, my daughters would come stay at our house with them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have gone away a few times this summer and have been very happy with doggie camp! He loves it! (Camp Bow Wow) He also comes home very tired. I have watched him on the Webcam and he gets TONS of loving, can go swimming or climbing outside, or play in the AC with the others.

They have nap time and at bedtime instead of toasting marshmallows each dog goes back to his cabin on his own hammock and is given a Kong filled with frozen peanut butter and treats.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We have never left the boys other than during the day when I work. We either take the boys with us or, if they're not welcome, we either don't go or one of us will stay behind with them. On show weekends & I have to be away from home for the whole weekend, Ron will stay home with the non-entered dog.

We do have a situation coming up in early 2009 as my son is getting married in Mexico & we've decided to take a full 2 week vacation. After checking to see if we could take the boys (my son cringed on this one! but the resort won't allow), we've decided to have someone who we know is VERY responsible and loves the boys to stay at our home for the full 2 weeks! I'll probably be calling home every day to check. We also have a friend who is going to check to make sure everything is going ok &, if not, will take over. Unfortunately, my daughter who is my FIRST choice to look after the boys, is going to the wedding as well. Her golden girl, Riley, will be staying with Oliver & Nyg @ our home.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I usually stay home to be with them. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I use the boarding kennel at my previous vet (and previous workplace ). I have used them for the past 14 years for all of my dogs and I feel comfortable leaving them there. It is nothing fancy. They are in kennels, sometimes two of them are together, but usually they are all seperate. They are warm, dry, fed and safe. They go out on lead a couple times a day and they are all bathed before they come home. They all do fine there, I have never had any issues.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We don't go anywhere. I try to never leave him alone but if he has to be it's never more than 3 hrs. I get separation anxiety and snap at people.....lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> We have never left the boys other than during the day when I work. We either take the boys with us or, if they're not welcome, we either don't go or one of us will stay behind with them. On show weekends & I have to be away from home for the whole weekend, Ron will stay home with the non-entered dog.
> 
> We do have a situation coming up in early 2009 as my son is getting married in Mexico & we've decided to take a full 2 week vacation. After checking to see if we could take the boys (my son cringed on this one! but the resort won't allow), we've decided to have someone who we know is VERY responsible and loves the boys to stay at our home for the full 2 weeks! I'll probably be calling home every day to check. We also have a friend who is going to check to make sure everything is going ok &, if not, will take over. Unfortunately, my daughter who is my FIRST choice to look after the boys, is going to the wedding as well. Her golden girl, Riley, will be staying with Oliver & Nyg @ our home.



Gwen,
We did the same thing when our daughter got married.
Although they got married here in town, we knew we'd be gone all day and night and probably wouldn't be able to get away to let them out etc so a friend of ours from our rescue group who we trust completely, she and her husband stayed at our house all day and evening till they thought the dogs would go to bed/sleep and then went home. I called her several times to check but my boys love her so there was no problem. Oh she was also watching my daughters' two goldens who were also at our house. 

I'm sure they'll be fine but I know how you feel!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We're planning to take a week-long vacation in October, and my Mom is keeping "her dog."


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We've only gone away one time, but Augie goes to grandma's house (his breeder).


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

We usually get one of our single friends, or my brother to come stay overnight... I've never found a kennel I liked... to be honest though I haven't looked that hard


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We do board the golden girls when absolutely necessary and will have to do so over Christmas when we go to Nashville. Cody comes with us because of his autoimmune issues. I'm already nervous about it ....They always do great, but I'm always worried about them.


----------



## suzysues (Feb 25, 2007)

I am lucky as my daughter has a Golden too, so my 2 stay with her, for long & short holidays and we have Baxter for her when she goes away. We are all happy that way & the 3 dogs get to play together every day, so they are happy too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I board Lucky...he hates it. I've gone from place to place looking for the one that doesn't make him cower.....He cowers at them all.

We have one "Doggie Camp" here that pampers and make things fun for the dogs with play periods and swimming and I tried to get him into that one but it was full-up. I bet he would cower at that one too because I just think the shock of being away from family and home is hard on him. But I'll try to call earlier next time and give it a shot.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't imagine leaving a dog in the house with someone just coming in several times a day to feed, pet, take him out. 
Somehow it seems risky to me (I imagine things like a house fire, the person getting in an accident and never showing up, etc) ....but I guess it really isn't any more risky than a single owner going and coming from his own home every day, is it?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm fortunate to have grown kids and they stay home and take on the pups when DH and I have to travel.

Next year I will find myself in a position where I have to board them. One of my sons will be getting married which means....all family and friends will be in attendence.

I found a very nice one by my house and they even have camera's so I can log in and check on my pups on my lap-top to make sure they are doing well.

But I prefer for them to be at home with someone that knows them and loves them.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy "goes to camp" which means that she goes to my in-laws (on the other side of town). She is too precious to board!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

chris428 said:


> If you are going away for business, say like 2 weeks, what do you do with your golden and how do they react to the situation?


I have a very good Boarding place.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I can't imagine leaving a dog in the house with someone just coming in several times a day to feed, pet, take him out.
> Somehow it seems risky to me (I imagine things like a house fire, the person getting in an accident and never showing up, etc) ....but I guess it really isn't any more risky than a single owner going and coming from his own home every day, is it?


That's rationalization!
I think I would worry that the sitter didn't show up, etc.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

norabrown said:


> I'm fortunate to have grown kids and they stay home and take on the pups when DH and I have to travel.
> 
> Next year I will find myself in a position where I have to board them. One of my sons will be getting married which means....all family and friends will be in attendence.
> 
> ...


I know of a Golden Retriever that not only went to a wedding but walked down the isle.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Mandy "goes to camp" which means that she goes to my in-laws (on the other side of town). She is too precious to board!


Some people rather board their dogs than send them to in-laws.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I have two grown children, one of which still lives at home. Both will care for my two, but we do not go away much at all. If we do, it hasn't been for more than a day or two.


I think you should go to Goldstock!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We are blessed to have a wonderful neighbor woman that comes and stays here 24/7 with them.


----------



## K&Bailey (May 27, 2009)

He goes to a kennel. He always has a blast, but loves to come home again


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

My neighbors (years ago) had someone oversee their dog when they were gone - he was unfamiliar with situation, went on road & was hit.

We watch their dog now when they are gone (they know the chances, but he chewed thru the chain line at last kennel) - he's over here daily, knows us/dogs well, so it isn't a shock to him.

If we had to leave them, I would board mine at great place (have one in mind IN CASE)


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I board mine at the doggie daycare facility I work at. I usually try to take them with me though if possible.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby and Darby will go with us to Cape Cod for the summer. We are staying with Mom an dher golden.  One big happy family!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has stayed with my mom and her dog Skoker for 2 weekends since we've had him. In case she wasn't available, I have a handful of friends who would absolutely be trusted ('Luci' from GRF is one) and my best friend's mom who is a trainer/breeder/dog guru who would no doubt take excellent care of him. 

I like to surround myself with people who love dogs!


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

So far we're still in Germany and german kennels won't take American pets. So she's with me

I can't sleep somewhere without a dog anyway!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the one time I thought to board Lacey (have only had her 15 months now), I decided to do a trial run of one night at this really nice privately-owned dog park that I used to be a member of. 

I guess she did all right, but I suspect she wasn't a "happy camper". I mean the owner said Lacey was a velcro dog the entire time except at night when they were asleep. Then, when I picked her up, Lacey had the most awful case of "reverse" separation anxiety! OMG, barking and whining and carrying-on like you wouldn't believe!

So, I decided right then and there to use our "Nanny For Your Pets". This gal is so great. Next time I went on a 3-day vacation, Lacey's "Nanny" came in 3x/day, walked for 1/2 hour each time (and jogged a little !...boy, was Lacey worn out! - but she needs to lose a few!), gave Lacey "lovins", fed her, and took care of my house. Plus Lacey really likes her. 

I guess it's worth it to have a happy dog!


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Now the down side is we have moved to el Paso, and in the states you can't take her everywhere. 
It's going to be a long three years.


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

We haven't gone away since we've got Trixie, and don't plan to for a couple of months- to give her time to adjust is to us completely.

When we do, she'll stay with my sister. My sister and brother in law are as much dog lovers as we are. She has two beagles (including my beagle's mother) an Italian Greyhound and a Golden/chow mix. She'll fit in fine and get plenty of love and playtime.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

We usually take her with us on vacation. But, if not, we would look at having her stay with the pet sitter in her house.


----------

